# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  کتاب رایگان آموزش ASP.NET 2 فارسی

## ***UNIQUE***

*آموزش #ASP.NET 2 With C
گرداوری : فاطمه سادات هاشمیان* 


 
این کتاب آموزشی یک کتاب رایگان است و به این امید گرد آوری شده که بتواند در ارتقای سطح علمی دوستان موثر افتد. 
تعداد صفحات : 612
حجم فایل : 36 MB به فرمت Pdf 

fs.hashemian@gmail.com
فاطمه سادات هاشمیان 
بهار 1388

http://homepage.usask.ga/~smh002/PublicMiscFiles/ASP.NET%20With%20C%23.zip
_______________________________________________

----------


## mononok

سلام
ممنون از لينك خوبتون 
فقط مي خواستم بدونم اين كتاب حالت كنسول رو آموزش مي ده يا حالت windows application و اين كه ورژنش 2005 هست يا نه چون من هر چي گشتم پيداش نكردم!

----------


## salehbagheri

> فقط مي خواستم بدونم اين كتاب حالت كنسول رو آموزش مي ده يا حالت windows application و اين كه ورژنش 2005 هست يا نه چون من هر چي گشتم پيداش نكردم!


دوست من! اين كتاب آموزش وب سايت سازي هست! نه آموزش برنامه نويسي! و در كل هيچ ربطي به كنسول و ... نداره!

ASP.NET نسخه 2.0 يعني آموزش در محيط Visual Studio 2005

----------


## mononok

خيلي ممنون از راهنماييتون
پس مي شه يكي به من بگه من اگه بخوام الان visual studio 2005 رو باز كنم و از new project نوع #visual c رو و template :windows application انتخاب كنم و بخوام ياد بگيرم كه چطور تو اين محيط كد بنويسم بايد چيكار كنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :خیلی عصبانی: 
خواهش مي كنم قبل از اين كه ديوونه بشم جوابمو بدين چون من اصلا سر از اين محيط asp.net در نيووردم كه بالاخره چيكارست!!! :متفکر: 
اگه ممكنه لينك pdf يا سايتي ياebook يا معرفي كتابي برام بذاريد..... :افسرده:

----------


## salehbagheri

دوست عزيز! شما در Visual Studio نبايد گزينه New Project رو بزنيد بلكه بايد New WebSite رو بزنيد!

توصيه ميكنم حتماً كتاب رو بخونيد! به جواب بيشتر سوالاتتون ميرسيد!

----------


## daneshjoo65

لینک دانلود خراب شده... در صورتی که من شدیدا به این کتاب نیازمند هستم
پوفففففففففف...

----------


## xcomlock

این لینک که خرابه.
کسی از دوستان که تونسته کتاب رو دانلود کنه لینکش رو بزاره بقیه هم بتونن دریافتش کنن
ممنون

----------


## peymannaji

براتون تو هاست خودم آپلود کردم ... 
لینک مستقیم :  لینک

----------


## mehdimdp

[/CENTER]


http://homepage.usask.ga/~smh002/PublicMiscFiles/ASP.NET%20With%20C%23.zip
_______________________________________________[/QUOTE]

سلام
اين آدرس باز نميشه
Not Found

The requested URL /~smh002/PublicMiscFiles/ASP.NET With C#‎.zip was not found on this server.
Apache/2.0.55 (Red Hat) Server at homepage.usask.ca Port 80

----------


## peymannaji

> [/center]
> 
> 
> http://homepage.usask.ga/~smh002/PublicMiscFiles/ASP.NET%20With%20C%23.zip
> _______________________________________________
> 
> سلام
> اين آدرس باز نميشه
> Not Found



عزیز من یک پست بالا سر شما لینک دانلود رو قرار دادم ... لطفا به پستها توجه کنید ...

----------


## reza6966

> براتون تو هاست خودم آپلود کردم ... 
> لینک مستقیم : لینک


دوست عزیز خیلی خیلی ازت ممنونم  :قلب: 
فقط لطفا از رو هاستت پاکش نکن تا هم من و هم بقیه دوستان ازش بهره بگیرند

با سپاس :چشمک:

----------


## peymannaji

خواهش میکنم . نگران نباشید برای همیشه هست ... در ضمن کاری نکردم ! انجام وظیفه بود .

----------


## raha2007

سلام.ولی باز هم این لینک جدید که گذاشتید باز نشد.ممنون میشم درستش کنین.

----------


## peymannaji

> سلام.ولی باز هم این لینک جدید که گذاشتید باز نشد.ممنون میشم درستش کنین.


دوست عزیز چک کردم مشکلی نداره

----------


## liliyan87

سلام می بخشین یکم تنبلیه ولی من خواستم کد های این کتاب رو دانلود کنم نتونستم راستش نفهمیدم ا زکدوم قسمت سایت باید دانلود کنم لینک های کد زیادی بود واسه دانلود و معلوم نیست کدومشون مربوطه به کتابه یا شایدم من نفهمیدم. اگه کسی تونسته دانلود کنه لطف بگه از کجا دانلود کنم یا لینکشو بذاره اینجا مرسی :اشتباه:

----------


## liliyan87

هیچ کس دانلود نکرده ؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## hamid1988

> هیچ کس دانلود نکرده ؟


از لینک زیر میتونی دانلود کنی...
http://www.wroxunited.net

----------


## peymannaji

> هیچ کس دانلود نکرده ؟



لینک مستقیم :  *لینک*

----------


## liliyan87

> از لینک زیر میتونی دانلود کنی...
> http://www.wroxunited.net



مرسی لطف کردی راستش من همش تو این سایت  www.wrox.com دنبال سورس میگشتم :خجالت:

----------


## Alen

سلام
ميشه يكي از كساني كه اين كتب رو دانلود كرده 
دوباره يه جا واسه بقيه آپش كنه ؟ ممنون ميشم
من از هيچكدوم از اين لينكها نتونستم دانلودش كنم

----------


## Afshin160

سلام... 
با تشكر از كاربر  ***UNIQUE*** لينك اصلاح شده دوستمون به صورت زير ميباشد:

اين كتاب متعلق به كار بالا ميباشد
http://www.4shared.com/file/15000000...teASPNET2.html


 


موفق باشيد.
لينك اصلاح شد.

----------


## e_a_23

من هم نتونستم این کتاب رو دانلود کنم.
اگه میشه دوباره یه لینک بذارید.
 خیلی ممنون میشم اگه کسی این کارو بکنه.

----------


## c sharp programer

> سلام... 
> با تشكر از كاربر  ***UNIQUE*** لينك اصلاح شده دوستمون به صورت زير ميباشد:
> 
> اين كتاب متعلق به كار بالا ميباشد
> http://www.4shared.com/file/15000000...teASPNET2.html
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


با استفاده از اين لينك بالاخره تونستم اين كتاب رو دانلود كنم .متشكرم :تشویق:

----------


## mohsen_f_b

سلام.
اونایی که دانلود کردم ، کتاب خوبی هستش؟


باتشکر

----------


## smail_talashe

سلام حالا من اين كتابو دانلود كردم اگه بخوايم يه تاپيك بسازيم كه مشكلاتمونو توش مطرح كنيم همكاري مي كنيد؟

----------


## havash.link

> براتون تو هاست خودم آپلود کردم ... 
> لینک مستقیم :  لینک


سلام من نه از لینک اول و نه لینک مستقمی که شما دادین نتونستم دانلود کنم!!!!
لطفا فایل رو دوباره آپلود کنین.

----------


## mrhamed

سلام،

لینک جدید : http://uploaded.to/file/3rai5z

----------


## mamad174

می خواستم بدونم برنامه نویسی در محیط 2005 با 2008 تفاوتی می کنه چون من خیلی از کدهای 2005 را در 2008 می نویسم و با اشکال رابرو میشم

----------


## mamad174

می خواستن بدونم با این کتاب من می تونم در محیط 2008 برنامه نویسی کنم یا تفاوت داره 
ممنون

----------


## reza4359

> می خواستم بدونم برنامه نویسی در محیط 2005 با 2008 تفاوتی می کنه چون من خیلی از کدهای 2005 را در 2008 می نویسم و با اشکال رابرو میشم


نه واسه زبان برنامه نویسی که  معمولا C#‎ و VB.NET  فرقی نمیکنه ولی رابط نرافزاری یه سری تغیرات کرده و .NET FRAMWORK هم ارتقا داده شده

----------


## amir_3530

سلام ضمیمه 2  یا پیوست که در صفحه 22 کتاب خانم هاشمیان گفته از کجا پیداش کنم؟

----------


## corinne

سلام دوستان 
خواهش می کنم یه نفر این کتاب خانوم هاشمیان رو برای من ایمیل کنه . من که هر کاری می کنم خطا می ده
 The webpage cannot be found
*ممنون می شم اگه کمکم کنید* 

با تشکر

----------


## حسن نژاد

سلام خسته نباشین 
می توانید اطلاعات کتاب را برایم میل کنین ممنون میشم. :خجالت:

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

> *آموزش #ASP.NET 2 With C*
> 
> *گرداوری : فاطمه سادات هاشمیان*  
> 
>   
> این کتاب آموزشی یک کتاب رایگان است و به این امید گرد آوری شده که بتواند در ارتقای سطح علمی دوستان موثر افتد. 
> تعداد صفحات : 612
> حجم فایل : 36 MB به فرمت Pdf 
> 
> ...


 دانلود نمي شه لطفا لينكو درست كنيد

----------

